# Meteoalerta trovoada Sesimbra, Cabo Espichel, Serra da Arrábida 12, 13\11\11



## ajrebelo (14 Nov 2011 às 23:57)

Boas

Bem o Meteoalerta nestes dois dias esteve como peixe na água  mais de 15 horas de caçada em 2 dias, mais de 1800 fotografias e muitas horas de video, como devem calcular é difícil logo nos dias seguintes fazer uma reportagem completa deste material todo mas, mesmo assim vamos tentar ser o mais breves possível.

Aqui fica já umas imagens do que se conseguiu.

Cabo Espichel






Arrábida 















Não coloco mais 

Já estamos a preparar tudo, para breve

Abraços


----------



## Rain (15 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Bom registo.
Obrigado por partilharem


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Boa amostra, ficamos a aguardar!


----------

